# 7 springs PA trip advice



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everybody!

myself and 5-6 buddies are going to 7 springs outside pittsburgh jan 6-9. 7 springs has a lift package for fri-sun that we're going to get.

however, my question to you cats is this; on thursday should we stay at 7 springs and get a half day pass OR go to hidden valley 10-20 min away and ride there?

2 of the guys have been to 7 springs but the rest of us havent. none of us have been to hidden valley yet.

thanks in advance for the opinions everone!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Hidden Valley is much smaller than 7 Springs, but 7 Springs closes its best runs after 4:30. So it might be best to go to HV for half a day and save your money, then go to 7Springs the next couple of days during the daytime when the whole mountain and longer runs are open.


----------



## sjs1991 (Dec 15, 2010)

Closing best runs after 430? This is news to me. Never happened to me


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad I read this thread. I've never been to 7 Springs, but want to go this year... Good info to know..


----------



## sjs1991 (Dec 15, 2010)

Im on my way now. Twilight session 4-close. Ill let you know how it is as its my first time going this season


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

HV isn't really worth it..its more of a beginners place imo. And as such, it will be busy as shit. 7 Springs is much better and bigger, especially the North Face. I tend to stick towards the Gunnar lift and Yodeler trail. The rest of the place is going to be slammed with people. 

I've never heard of them closing anything at 430 tho. Pretty sure the lifts run till 10 or 1030pm.


----------



## sjs1991 (Dec 15, 2010)

GSXRBry said:


> HV isn't really worth it..its more of a beginners place imo. And as such, it will be busy as shit. 7 Springs is much better and bigger, especially the North Face. I tend to stick towards the Gunnar lift and Yodeler trail. The rest of the place is going to be slammed with people.
> 
> I've never heard of them closing anything at 430 tho. Pretty sure the lifts run till 10 or 1030pm.


Exactly how it was too. The alley, northface, and the spot weren't open yet


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with the others. Usually I am a fan of checking-out a number of different mountains on a trip. However, if the options are limited, its best to stick with the better option. 7 Springs is your best bet. Simply look at the numbers........70 Acres of skiable terrain vs 275 at 7 Springs. It is still early season and while they've gotten some good snowfalls, the base is pretty thin. 

Get to the back side....NorthFace and beyond. The front will be a disaster. Hopefully ya'll get some snow between now and then. I hope this dry trough disappears soon.

Have fun guys!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

sjs1991 said:


> Closing best runs after 430? This is news to me. Never happened to me


They close the outer 3/4 of North Face because it lacks lights. This includes the speed 6-pack chair, gunner and the best glades on the hill. It never made sense to me because these really are the best slopes in all of Western PA - accessed by the fastest chair around. 

That Springs deal is pretty sweet. We live 20 minutes from there and may do it this winter. HV is a good but you will get bored very quickly. They also have some decent north face slopes but the vertical drop is not as good. I would recommend at least checking it out for a few hours on Thursday. 

What kind of riding is important? If you are going for the park terrain...stick to Springs. They have the best around - possibly better than anything on the East Coast. It should all be open by the 2nd week of Jan. They put in some new jumps and added a few new features over the summer. There are video's on there website about the additions. 

I don't believe HV even has a park. They do build a half-pipe but it's not that great. They used to rent the groomer from Springs to build it and rarely maintain it. 

You'll have a great time. The Foggy Goggle at Springs is a great time after hours.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks a lot guys!

sdaly, everyone has bailed on me twice for this trip! now i guess i need to make reservations later in january or feb.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Otto Maddox said:


> thanks a lot guys!
> 
> sdaly, everyone has bailed on me twice for this trip! now i guess i need to make reservations later in january or feb.


Damn...that sucks. Where you from?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Otto Maddox said:


> thanks a lot guys!
> 
> sdaly, everyone has bailed on me twice for this trip! now i guess i need to make reservations later in january or feb.


Ditto on "where you from?" I've done the springs from a 2-hour drive solo and had a blast. Twice I met people at either the Goggle or the Matterhorn that let me crash at their place. (One even shared her pillow with me!) 7Springs is a GREAT spot! If people keep bailing, just make it a solo trip! 

You could always use the advice in http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/34656-sleeping-your-car.html


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

im from york county.
the trip is good to go again, its just a pain in the dick to get everything to fall in to place with 6+ people involved hahaha.


----------

